
Show HN: The Bloomberg Terminal of Crypto - gdxmio
https://terminal.gdxm.io/
======
d7nny
Great work! The design is appealing, and the content is displayed in a way
that’s easy to digest - even on mobile.

Do you have any plans of adding the functionality to view prices in alternate
currencies? AUD would be awesome. BTCMarkets.net[0] may also be another
exchange worth looking at adding to your exchanges section.

Small side note: The link in the first paragraph of your “about” section
currently contains a typo (httsp://numb3.rs instead of [https://](https://)).

Good job!

[0] [https://github.com/BTCMarkets/API/wiki/Market-data-
API](https://github.com/BTCMarkets/API/wiki/Market-data-API)

------
xstartup
Where have you seen real Bloomberg terminal?

